# Cavalry 1TB



## rockon1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Back on sale at buy.com, comes with cables 229.99

http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=205986373#cRevSec

Works great for me


----------



## CKNAV (Dec 26, 2005)

rockon1 said:


> Back on sale at buy.com, comes with cables 229.99
> 
> http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=205986373#cRevSec
> 
> Works great for me


Do you have HR21?


----------



## cadet502 (Jun 17, 2005)

I just saw this in my daily email from buy.com. Very tempting.


----------



## rockon1 (Jan 12, 2006)

CKNAV said:


> Do you have HR21?


HR20


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

cadet502 said:


> I just saw this in my daily email from buy.com. Very tempting.


Very tempting indeed.


----------



## Scott J (Feb 14, 2007)

Why the question about the HR21? Is the drive not compatible?


----------



## keviha (Jan 12, 2008)

That is a very good price. I'm using this same drive with the HR21 I had installed on Friday. Everything is working great so far.......


----------



## CKNAV (Dec 26, 2005)

Use this 5% off coupon to bring the total cost to $218.49.
http://www.buy.com/retail/coupon.asp?prid=84773074


----------



## cadet502 (Jun 17, 2005)

CKNAV said:


> Use this 5% off coupon to bring it the total cost to $218.49.
> http://www.buy.com/retail/coupon.asp?prid=84773074


Crikeys, I wish I had looked here this morning. I debated with myself all night about this and first thing this morning I ordered 2.:grin:


----------



## Slyster (May 17, 2005)

OK... So .... is this drive CONFIRMED to work with the HR20-700?

Sounds like an awesome deal!


----------



## CKNAV (Dec 26, 2005)

Slyster said:


> OK... So .... is this drive CONFIRMED to work with the HR20-700?
> 
> Sounds like an awesome deal!


Yes it works perfect with HR20. It also works with HR21 unlike Seagate Freeagent Pro drives.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Does this have a built in fan?


----------



## sailermon (Oct 17, 2007)

Indiana627 said:


> Does this have a built in fan?


Nope.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Is that OK? Doesn't it get hot being on 24x7 with no fan?


----------



## EXTREMUM (Jan 18, 2008)

Indiana627 said:


> Is that OK? Doesn't it get hot being on 24x7 with no fan?


When the drive is inactive while on, heat is not an issue.


----------



## Mindless (Sep 26, 2007)

Can it run on its side without problems?


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

Indiana627 said:


> Is that OK? Doesn't it get hot being on 24x7 with no fan?


My seagate 750 doesn't have a fan and works great. It will be OK. Feels warm but thats it.


----------



## cadet502 (Jun 17, 2005)

Mindless said:


> Can it run on its side without problems?


I hope so, that's how I plan on using mine.

I hooked one of them up Sat. to make sure I had no problems, and everything worked like a charm. Then I went to set up my list of series links, (all 49 of them) and due to the frickin writers strike, I only find programs for half of them. I went back to the internal until I really need the space, but it was nice to know it worked.

I'm using my other one on a pc for file transfer and backup.


----------



## qprhooligan (Dec 5, 2007)

What brand and model of HD do they put in these?


----------



## GerryC (Aug 25, 2007)

$249.00 now.


----------



## GerryC (Aug 25, 2007)

Now available in black, with a fan, for $229.00:

http://www.buy.com/prod/cavalry-1tb...loc/101/206805237.html?adid=17873&dcaid=17873


----------



## glennb (Sep 21, 2006)

Indiana627 said:


> Is that OK? Doesn't it get hot being on 24x7 with no fan?


I'm pretty sure the people that designed it considered that possibility.


----------



## dwneylonsr (Jun 16, 2007)

No fan???
Features

Plug & Play for Windows 2000 and newer.
 Slim & lightweight design
 Benefit from the unsurpassed speed and easier configuration
 Pre-formatted with NTFS
 Supports hi-speed USB 2.0 and eSATA connections
 Black aluminum case with built in fan has exceptional heat dissipating abilities
 Hard drive activity LED


----------



## GerryC (Aug 25, 2007)

dwneylonsr said:


> No fan???
> Features
> 
> Plug & Play for Windows 2000 and newer.
> ...


The beige and black unit in the OPs post does not have a fan.


----------



## glennb (Sep 21, 2006)

I think I'd rather just open the case and replace the internal drive with a larger one.


----------



## reds1963 (Aug 29, 2007)

Mindless said:


> Can it run on its side without problems?


i have had mine on its side for several months now ..works perfect...


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

EXTREMUM said:


> When the drive is inactive while on, heat is not an issue.


When would the drive ever be inactive?

The 90 minute live buffer runs 24/7.
Therefore the drive runs 24/7.
No?

The only time I know of that the drive is inactive is when the receiver is downloading a software update, and that only takes 10 minutes.


----------



## bhorstkotte (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks for the link, and the coupon, ordered one.


----------



## Duffinator (Oct 25, 2006)

GerryC said:


> Now available in black, with a fan, for $229.00:
> 
> http://www.buy.com/prod/cavalry-1tb...loc/101/206805237.html?adid=17873&dcaid=17873


Is the fan noisy? Is this plug and play with a HR20-100?


----------



## GerryC (Aug 25, 2007)

Duffinator said:


> Is the fan noisy? Is this plug and play with a HR20-100?


I will let you know about the fan as soon as mine arrives. From what I have read on these boards, it is plug and play.


----------



## BigSey (Oct 18, 2006)

Just got mine in the mail yesterday but I'm waiting till after the Super Bowl to try it out. Can't have a lock-up while watching my Pats tear up the Giants on Sunday. I'll post my thoughts on the drive next week.


----------



## GerryC (Aug 25, 2007)

Mine arrived today. If it has a fan it is the quietest fan ever made. Hardly any noise at all. I hooked it to my computer to see what hard drive they use. It is a WD CWD10EACS. Unplugged the HR20-700, hooked up the drive, plugged the DVR in and it recognized the new drive. Everything is working well so far.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

Does anyone know what drive is inside this unit... and how hard is it to remove from the enclosure if you want to install it internally? That price is better than the best prices on bare 1TB drives right now.


----------



## GerryC (Aug 25, 2007)

Mine has a Western Digital CWD10EACS. There are two screws on the back of the case, which when removed will allow the case to slide off. It shoud only be a matter of 4 more screws holding the hard drive to the case.


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

cartrivision said:


> Does anyone know what drive is inside this unit... and how hard is it to remove from the enclosure if you want to install it internally? That price is better than the best prices on bare 1TB drives right now.


Careful...
The unit being talked about contains a 3.5" hard drive (like desktops use).
The HR20/HR21 contains a 2.5" hard drive (like laptops use).

In other words...
You won't be able to remove this drive and install it inside the HR20.


----------



## MountainMan10 (Jan 31, 2008)

Isn't there a waranty issue with D* if you open the DVR and replace the drive?


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

GerryC said:


> If it has a fan it is the quietest fan ever made. Hardly any noise at all.


If you have the CAXM3701T0 pure black model, there should be an on/off switch on the back which controls the fan ... so are you sure it's turned on?

If you have the CAXE3701T0 grey & black model, no such switch exists, which is why some people aren't sure if it has a fan or not.

I don't own either one, but according to spec at cavalry's website, I get the feeling they both have a fan.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

Supervolcano said:


> Careful...
> The unit being talked about contains a 3.5" hard drive (like desktops use).
> The HR20/HR21 contains a 2.5" hard drive (like laptops use).
> 
> ...


The HR20s and HR21s use 3.5" drives, not laptop drives.


----------



## GerryC (Aug 25, 2007)

Supervolcano said:


> If you have the CAXM3701T0 pure black model, there should be an on/off switch on the back which controls the fan ... so are you sure it's turned on?
> 
> If you have the CAXE3701T0 grey & black model, no such switch exists, which is why some people aren't sure if it has a fan or not.
> 
> I don't own either one, but according to spec at cavalry's website, I get the feeling they both have a fan.


There is only one switch (power) on the back and it is on. It is the pure black CAXM3701T0. I know the specs say it has a fan so it probably does but it sure is a quiet unit.


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

cartrivision said:


> The HR20s and HR21s use 3.5" drives, not laptop drives.


Ooops, my bad.
Sorry for the misinformation.


----------



## Rooney (Jan 25, 2008)

cartrivision said:


> Does anyone know what drive is inside this unit... and how hard is it to remove from the enclosure if you want to install it internally? That price is better than the best prices on bare 1TB drives right now.


Sorry if this has been covered b4. Came across this thread while searching 4 ways to expand my HR 20-100. Is there an advantage to internally mounting an HD as opposed to the simpler technique of hooking it up to the eSATA port?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

So how many hours can a 1TB hold?

Thanks


----------



## statik (Jan 30, 2008)

are the internal and this external drive active at the same time? or its just one or the other?


----------



## RoyGBiv (Jul 24, 2007)

As has been pointed out numerous times, the hard drives cannot be accessed at the same time. If you add an external eSATA drive, the internal drive will still be there and still be on with all the programming still on it, but you won't be able to access it. The DVR "sees" only one drive. Also, if you connect an external drive, the internal drive continues to spin, though nothing is recorded to it. Last, there is no loss of information from the internal drive. Disconnect the external drive and reboot, and the DVR will use the internal drive. Any programming you had recorded there will still be there.

SMK


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

MountainMan10 said:


> Isn't there a waranty issue with D* if you open the DVR and replace the drive?


Yes there is. And you could end up paying full price for unit if they find out you changed drive.


----------



## statik (Jan 30, 2008)

finaldiet said:


> Yes there is. And you could end up paying full price for unit if they find out you changed drive.


WON MEEEEEELION DOLORES!


----------



## EXTREMUM (Jan 18, 2008)

Once the warranty has expired, you mind as well install a larger drive if you know what you're doing.


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

EXTREMUM said:


> Once the warranty has expired, you mind as well install a larger drive if you know what you're doing.


What warranty?

If you lease the unit, which most do, and 5 years down the road you return it for one reason or another, and they can tell you opened the unit, you "could" be charged the full price for the unit which is up to $749 last I knew.


----------



## Duffinator (Oct 25, 2006)

Supervolcano said:


> What warranty?
> 
> If you lease the unit, which most do, and 5 years down the road you return it for one reason or another, and they can tell you opened the unit, you "could" be charged the full price for the unit which is up to $749 last I knew.


Keep the original drive and reinstall it if you are worried about being charged.


----------



## jaybee2 (Nov 20, 2007)

Duffinator said:


> Keep the original drive and reinstall it if you are worried about being charged.


But I think there's the issue of the seal being broken, which voids the warranty, but I could be wrong.


----------



## BigSey (Oct 18, 2006)

Installed mine yesterday and all is good. Just did a reset from the Setup menu and it worked fine. Looks like a great deal so far.


----------



## wmj5 (Aug 26, 2007)

I have a h20-100 receiver and when I scan for local channels and it starts counting the channels, when it gets to 96 it pauses for about 15 or 20 seconds and then reboots, it should go right up to 100 and then go right into the program, has anybody else had that problem?


----------



## statik (Jan 30, 2008)

wmj5 said:


> I have a h20-100 receiver and when I scan for local channels and it starts counting the channels, when it gets to 96 it pauses for about 15 or 20 seconds and then reboots, it should go right up to 100 and then go right into the program, has anybody else had that problem?


this thread is about add-on hard drives.


----------



## wmj5 (Aug 26, 2007)

I wish someone would tell me just how to go about asking a question on dbstalk, what I mean is where do I go to post a question of another subject, I thought I was supposed to ask it at to bottom of a page, I would appreciate someone telling me the right way to go about it. thanks [email protected]


----------



## GerryC (Aug 25, 2007)

Go to http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=78 and scroll down to the bottom and click on "New Thread". 148 posts?


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

wmj5 said:


> I wish someone would tell me just how to go about asking a question on dbstalk, what I mean is where do I go to post a question of another subject, I thought I was supposed to ask it at to bottom of a page, I would appreciate someone telling me the right way to go about it. thanks [email protected]


Just start a new thread in the appropriate forum. Don't hijack an existing thread with an off topic post.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

Supervolcano said:


> What warranty?


The wartanty that expires 90 days after you purchase or lease your DVR (or on the day that you break the seal on the sticker that says "warranty void if seal broken").



Supervolcano said:


> If you lease the unit, which most do, and 5 years down the road you return it for one reason or another, and they can tell you opened the unit, you "could" be charged the full price for the unit which is up to $749 last I knew.


I'm not sure why people keep repeating this. It's not based on anything that the lease agreement says, and I've never seen anyone here or elsewhere report that they were charged full price (or even anything extra) when they returned a DVR with the warranty sticker broken or removed. The sticker says that the warranty is void if the seal is broken, so I suspect that's what happens (if anything happens at all) it the seal is broken. Since some of DirecTVs DVRs ship with no sticker at all, and refurb units have been reported to ship with the seal broken, I suspect that DirecTV does nothing more with the stickers than use them to discourage people from opening up the DVRs and potentially damaging something inside.


----------



## MountainMan10 (Jan 31, 2008)

From the lease agreement

CARE OF EQUIPMENT. You are responsible for the loss of or any damage to the DIRECTV equipment that you have leased from DIRECTV. You shall have no right to sell, give away, transfer, pledge, mortgage, remove, relocate, alter or tamper with the DIRECTV equipment at any time.

I think it is pretty clear from the lease agreement that you are not supposed to open it up and replace the hard drive. It may be that they don't usually enforce this, but they can if they so decide.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

MountainMan10 said:


> From the lease agreement
> 
> CARE OF EQUIPMENT. You are responsible for the loss of or any damage to the DIRECTV equipment that you have leased from DIRECTV. You shall have no right to sell, give away, transfer, pledge, mortgage, remove, relocate, alter or tamper with the DIRECTV equipment at any time.
> 
> I think it is pretty clear from the lease agreement that you are not supposed to open it up and replace the hard drive. It may be that they don't usually enforce this, but they can if they so decide.


Enforce what? The lease agreement doesn't provide for any monetary penalties for any violations of it's terms. I guess that the implied penalty is that if you fail to abide by the terms of the agreement, that DirecTV could deny you service, but other than penalties that are covered by existing civil and criminal laws (covering things such as theft of service), there isn't any penalty explicitly spelled out for "tampering" with a DVR and returning it with it's warranty seal broken, other than the obvious that the warranty is no longer in effect as stated on the sticker.


----------



## MountainMan10 (Jan 31, 2008)

True. I think the worst that would happen is they would refuse to replace it and you would need to pay the then current price to lease another one. Which after the first 90 days is what happens if you don't have the service contract anyway. Also if it is in the first 2 years there is the early termination fee if you choose not to lease a new unit.


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

Dumb question from a newbie. I just ordered my HD DVR and service (to be installed Tuesday) and the Cavalry drive. So I just need to plug the drive in to the receiver and reboot the receiver, right?

Thanks,
Dennis


----------



## rockon1 (Jan 12, 2006)

dbronstein said:


> Dumb question from a newbie. I just ordered my HD DVR and service (to be installed Tuesday) and the Cavalry drive. So I just need to plug the drive in to the receiver and reboot the receiver, right?
> 
> Thanks,
> Dennis


Right


----------



## p_wallace (Feb 25, 2008)

glennb said:


> I think I'd rather just open the case and replace the internal drive with a larger one.


Can you do that? I just got a great deal on a 1Tb WD green drive last week at Best Buy do you know if this drive will work? It is SATA I think all 1Tb's are SATA though. I would go with a external drive box if that would work I just want some more storage and with the increase in HD I need it. I really like the Ten Box but $$$$ are nuts. Any one know if you can raid two drives in a network box or something like that?


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

rockon1 said:


> Right


Thanks!


----------



## p_wallace (Feb 25, 2008)

Can the content recorded to the HD be downloaded to a PC as to archive or put on a laptop Ipod etc.? I read somewhere that content on the DTV DVR's could not be transfered anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

dbronstein said:


> Dumb question from a newbie. I just ordered my HD DVR and service (to be installed Tuesday) and the Cavalry drive. So I just need to plug the drive in to the receiver and reboot the receiver, right?
> 
> Thanks,
> Dennis


You are doing it right by adding your eSata drive right from the start. I'd love to add one but since the eSata drive works in place of the internal drive, I'd have to keep unplugging the eSata and restarting the HR20 to get access to shows on the internal drive (and vice versa to get back to the eSata). Maybe this summer I'll be caught up enough to not have to worry about shows on 2 drives. Or maybe by then D* will make it so the eSata works in addition to the internal drive and then there won't be an issue at all.


----------



## gsslug (Sep 13, 2006)

rockon1 said:


> Back on sale at buy.com, comes with cables 229.99
> 
> http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=205986373#cRevSec
> 
> Works great for me


I ordered one yesterday and used a 5% off coupon I found online. Got it for $216.59.

Some of the reviews on the Buy.com website specifically mentioned use with DTV. Hopefully it works well.


----------



## GerryC (Aug 25, 2007)

Newegg has the Cavalry CAXE3701T0 shipped for $207.80 after $39.00 MIR.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822101082


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

I got mine today and installed it without any problems so far. I'm very impressed - it was truly plug and play.


----------



## TAnsley (Sep 21, 2006)

GerryC said:


> Newegg has the Cavalry CAXE3701T0 shipped for $207.80 after $39.00 MIR.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822101082


Just ordered mine this week. Should be here Monday! I can't wait for all that glorious room!


----------



## iceburg02 (Sep 20, 2006)

Has anyone managed to kill the blue light on this drive? Wow - you thought the blue lights on the center of the HR2x were bright.

I suppose I could use dried mud like they did for Rudolph's nose, but I'm hoping for a more effective solution. Black electrical tape sufficient?


----------



## BigSey (Oct 18, 2006)

iceburg02 said:


> Has anyone managed to kill the blue light on this drive? Wow - you thought the blue lights on the center of the HR2x were bright.
> 
> I suppose I could use dried mud like they did for Rudolph's nose, but I'm hoping for a more effective solution. Black electrical tape sufficient?


Maybe your situation won't allow it but I just turn my unit so the light is facing the side of my cabinet. Works like a charm.


----------



## TAnsley (Sep 21, 2006)

BigSey said:


> Maybe your situation won't allow it but I just turn my unit so the light is facing the side of my cabinet. Works like a charm.


Yeah...just got mine on Friday, and that light is brutal, but I just keep it on the floor behind my TV/component stand where it is night blinding me.

This is a sweet HD for any solution priced at around 2 bills.


----------



## Teutonaddict (Jan 13, 2007)

rockon1 said:


> Back on sale at buy.com, comes with cables 229.99
> 
> [see Original Post for the link; as a newbie, I cannot even post someone else's link...]
> 
> Works great for me


I've been tracking these a bit of late; have the Seagate FreeAgent 750 on my HR20 and am finding myself loading her up to within <20% of capacity....

So it's time to beef up one of my HR21's.

The Cavalry drive referenced by the OP [CAXE3701T0] is now $187 at buy.com; however, the black version [CAXM3701T0] which had been more expensive ($202 as of four days ago) is now $160.

[cannot post URLs as a newbie poster; if you click on the link from the OP you'll see the more expensive drive. Search the site for 'Cavalry 1TB eSATA' and you'll find the other version]

FWIW, I've seen reports of BOTH the CAXE3701T0 and the CAXM3701T0 as successful eSATA setups for the HR21 on this board.

I'm pullin' the trigger on the black box today. Thanks for all the great info!!


----------

